# things that piss ya off.



## paccity (Feb 27, 2014)

i'll start this off , while i have seen this before just as some of you have also . but it seems to be getting worse. just about every tree with in a 100 yards of this has had the sh'''' t shot out of it . and this is not the only spot that this is done. and it seems to be getting worse. while i'm not anti gun by any means but i think some idiots should not be aloud to poses a fire arm for this reason.


----------



## 1270d (Feb 27, 2014)

same with road signs, or private property signs, or generally anything that isnt' game or a target. well I guess I've killed my fair share of rocks i admit


----------



## slowp (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought ammo was rare and expensive. Must be rich vandals.


----------



## Nuzzy (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm all for everyone having the right to enjoy what they enjoy. But yeah, that **** gets old when it's done without respect. I come across so many places littered with shells and broken glass...


----------



## paccity (Feb 27, 2014)

the thing is the trees that survive won't be worth a damn . they just got threw thinning this. it is just stupid.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 27, 2014)

I have cut a few bullet-ridden trees in my day. Hard on chains. That one on the bottom looks like it's been shot at for years.


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 28, 2014)

The second amendment clearly states _the right to bear arms, and to be as much of a redneck as one desires with said arms, shall not be infringed_


----------



## paccity (Feb 28, 2014)

madhatte said:


> I have cut a few bullet-ridden trees in my day. Hard on chains. That one on the bottom looks like it's been shot at for years.


where you cut a can imagine there is some interesting shrapnel in the trees.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, been there too. I do a lot of volunteer work in several Boy Scout camps. There the problem is tent stakes driven into trees along with a few nails. Camps of any kind are NOT good places to set up a mill. Ever nail costs at least $25.00.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 28, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to work a DNR or FS job and not have to worry about nails and bullets and other bits of metal some dumb ass kid pounded into a tree 20 years ago, Then I remember that its heavily regulated...


----------



## OlympicYJ (Mar 3, 2014)

As the forester finding this on my stand... get really POd then start picking up the brass they left to do some reloading and soothing of my conscience.... Although the catfaced tree wouldn't bother me much.


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 3, 2014)

Obviously given my signature you can see where I stand on guns, but stupid behavior cannot be excused no matter what it entails!


----------



## tylerjwitty (Mar 12, 2014)

what else is there to target practice on?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2014)

tylerjwitty said:


> what else is there to target practice on?



Trolls?


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2014)

Trolls live under the bridge in Michigan.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Trolls?


 
LMAO... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Mar 12, 2014)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO...
> 
> Gary



Hey you...GTG at Farley's in June. C'mon down.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 12, 2014)

slowp said:


> Trolls live under the bridge in Michigan.



No trolls here the record cold and snowfall chased em all out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 12, 2014)

slowp said:


> Trolls live under the bridge in Michigan.



I thought the trolls lived under the Aurora bridge in Seattle?


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 13, 2014)

One job done ish, few weekends (more like a couple half days) of cleanup, about the time I start considering putting ads in newspapers and contracting with a mill. 

Then the phone starts ringing off the hook.

As it stands right now, I got one little one lined up to start beginning of April, and a tentative probably to start Friday if I can move the Missus in time...

there both little jobs but this is the first time I've had 2 jobs lined up before I finished the one I'm on.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 7, 2014)

You must be doing something right. Keep it up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 11, 2014)

What pisses me off? LOGGERS! Loggers and their damn wedges. Eyup, shore does. Here I come out the tree leaving a nice rope up there, got the truck over there, loader's over here and what do they do? Why they whip out some old ass axe and some wedges and start a-poundin and a-poundin and a -cutting and a cutting then a little more pounding, then a little more cutting then some more pounding...

I am tired just watching. And what's worse is when they try to get me involved in their shenanigans having me pull on the rope like its going to help. Me? Pull the tree over? Why that's just as bad as the wedges! Oh lord have mercy!

Now I can understand how cool it is to whip out that axe from that neat little harness you got for it and the wedges and all. Hell, I guess its cool just to own an axe BUT PLEASE, a little less testosterone and a little more horsepower is all that is needed.

Had a guy the other day wedging over a beech. I was going numb holding onto the 5 to 1 and he was playing Picasso over there for about an hour and a half! Finally he gets into the hinge wood, about a 1/4 inch for beech. I already knew that, I guess , now, so does he.

I am just messing with you though sometimes it gets exasperating.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 12, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What pisses me off? LOGGERS! Loggers and their damn wedges. Eyup, shore does. Here I come out the tree leaving a nice rope up there, got the truck over there, loader's over here and what do they do? Why they whip out some old ass axe and some wedges and start a-poundin and a-poundin and a -cutting and a cutting then a little more pounding, then a little more cutting then some more pounding...
> 
> I am tired just watching. And what's worse is when they try to get me involved in their shenanigans having me pull on the rope like its going to help. Me? Pull the tree over? Why that's just as bad as the wedges! Oh lord have mercy!
> 
> ...



A logger using a rope to pull over a tree? You must be in hardwood country, aka east of the Rockies, aka land of the sheep farmers.


----------



## slowp (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, at least he didn't call them Lumberjacks.


----------



## paccity (Apr 12, 2014)

you can cable some up but 99.9% of the time why. wedges are a great tool. learn how to use them. just sayin.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 12, 2014)

rigged 4 today, using cable, ropes break, cable doesn't. (all near houses, power lines, roads...)

Should remember to make a vid of the nasty one next week, 

Takes 1-2 hours to rig one to pull it over, unless its little and then I don't mess with it.

Where a wedge or a jack can have it on the ground and making smaller pieces in about 10 minutes max, unless its a stubborn bastard, then it could take longer.


----------



## paccity (Apr 12, 2014)

should try some 3/4 bull . if your not dragging dirty they will pull over and around most anything . i don't mind steel but rope is easier for me to pack around doing yard trees.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 12, 2014)

We sometimes use 5/8's or 3/4 on the more arboristy smalller stuff I get suckered into helping on, but I don't mind dragging a little cable around when the butt of the tree is 3' or better. That and hooking one end to a 20k winch and tightening it up is sure fire way to test your splices and whether or not you think that rope is looking a little frayed.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What pisses me off? LOGGERS! Loggers and their damn wedges. Eyup, shore does. Here I come out the tree leaving a nice rope up there, got the truck over there, loader's over here and what do they do? Why they whip out some old ass axe and some wedges and start a-poundin and a-poundin and a -cutting and a cutting then a little more pounding, then a little more cutting then some more pounding...
> 
> I am tired just watching. And what's worse is when they try to get me involved in their shenanigans having me pull on the rope like its going to help. Me? Pull the tree over? Why that's just as bad as the wedges! Oh lord have mercy!
> 
> ...



Clearly you've never spent any time production timber falling. My guess is you have little time with a saw in your hands in the first place. Timber Fallers don't pull trees. Unless there is a pretty damn good reason, most loggers don't either.

We don't pull em with ropes here either 2dogs! We can still log on gov't land here too. Our governor is also pushing for more and bigger harvests. We are doin something right here. We've got a lot more cows than sheep. Probably more pigs too.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha. Got you guys all worked up! So easy! Now you can add Residential Arborist to the list of things that piss you off.

What I described above were cases of loggers hiring me to help them do residential work. I am aware you guys are not going to set ropes, it would be about impossible though fun to watch. Hell, its probably a good show watching me set a rope, its a ***** BUT as us high faluntin arborist go we do set the ropes and just pull the damn things over.

I really was just messing with you though the stories were true.


----------



## paccity (Apr 14, 2014)

ya i do yard trees , and some time i rigg a tree and pull , but but most of the time if i can get out of it i do . good ol piece of plastic and some swings it's all good. and less work. yard trees are easy money.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Haha. Got you guys all worked up! So easy! Now you can add Residential Arborist to the list of things that piss you off.
> 
> What I described above were cases of loggers hiring me to help them do residential work. I am aware you guys are not going to set ropes, it would be about impossible though fun to watch. Hell, its probably a good show watching me set a rope, its a ***** BUT as us high faluntin arborist go we do set the ropes and just pull the damn things over.
> 
> I really was just messing with you though the stories were true.


I wasn't worked up. What you said was just ****ing stupid. Clearly you don't have the skill set to fall trees without the aid of ropes and other mechanical devices. Its ok. Most arborists have problems with that also. Its just idiotic to come into the logging forum with this crap. It would be the same if I went into an arb forum and said why do you idiots use a rope to pull a tree over? You don't have the skills to really fall timber? All that screwin around with a rope I would have had the tree on the ground already with wedges or a jack. It takes a lot to piss me off. Your post was just silly. I read another post of yours in the injury form. Its about on par with this one.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

bitzer said:


> I wasn't worked up. What you said was just ****ing stupid. Clearly you don't have the skill set to fall trees without the aid of ropes and other mechanical devices. Its ok. Most arborists have problems with that also. Its just idiotic to come into the logging forum with this crap. It would be the same if I went into an arb forum and said why do you idiots use a rope to pull a tree over? You don't have the skills to really fall timber? All that screwin around with a rope I would have had the tree on the ground already with wedges or a jack. It takes a lot to piss me off. Your post was just silly. I read another post of yours in the injury form. Its about on par with this one.



Well, what I said was based on experience, I mean, no one can deny that as it would be like trying to deny that your not upset over what I said. No, I won't ever try to fell a tree by the septic and the house and the neighbor's using wedges. Its all well and good, no harm, I was just messing you all in reality, yes silly. About as silly as that dude was working himself into a froth pounding them wedges while I was exhausting myself holding the 5 to 1. And Hey! If you can fell a tree with wedges, Damn, that is impressive! Really! I don't have the stomach for it.

I knew better than to come here and start messing with you ornery old loggers, just couldn't help it! All the arborists are getting used to me, they just patronize me by now. But you also have to admit the stories I told had to be amusing.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well, what I said was based on experience, I mean, no one can deny that as it would be like trying to deny that your not upset over what I said. No, I won't ever try to fell a tree by the septic and the house and the neighbor's using wedges. Its all well and good, no harm, I was just messing you all in reality, yes silly. About as silly as that dude was working himself into a froth pounding them wedges while I was exhausting myself holding the 5 to 1. And Hey! If you can fell a tree with wedges, Damn, that is impressive! Really! I don't have the stomach for it.
> 
> I knew better than to come here and start messing with you ornery old loggers, just couldn't help it! All the arborists are getting used to me, they just patronize me by now. But you also have to admit the stories I told had to be amusing.


 
Your stories aren't amusing, they are like a 12 year old boy trolling. Here's an overposted wedging video I made. It was the last tree of the day and I think the two guys were using this tree for a lesson in wedging. The tree had a lean to the paved road. The logging equipment was a half mile away--fallers work ahead of the skidding/yarding here. The guy you'll hear talking said he could probably get it off the road using his pickup. He's a retired old growth faller who was flagging traffic for them. They chose to work it around with wedges.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

slowp said:


> Your stories aren't amusing, they are like a 12 year old boy trolling. Here's an overposted wedging video I made. It was the last tree of the day and I think the two guys were using this tree for a lesson in wedging. The tree had a lean to the paved road. The logging equipment was a half mile away--fallers work ahead of the skidding/yarding here. The guy you'll hear talking said he could probably get it off the road using his pickup. He's a retired old growth faller who was flagging traffic for them. They chose to work it around with wedges.





Well like my stories or not they are true. Its OK to laugh, no one is going to think you less of a man if you do. And I am sorry for imposing my pathetic humor on you loggers. I will go back to the arbos. and never come back.

And whoever was on that video and said ," should we get ready to run" probably knows what I am talking about huh? Yeah right, a guy to trust just a wedge falling a tree is bound to send a few off center. HAHAHa! Yeah Right! Wedges! Keep em in the woods!

" should we walk over there now?" that's precious!


----------



## IcePick (Apr 14, 2014)

Timber falling and residential removals are like two different trades. Having done both, my techniques and mind set are determined by the situation I'm in. Why use a rope in the woods and why risk wedging a tree when its back leaning towards a 500,000 dollar house when you have the proper tools to adjust to either situation?


----------



## IcePick (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree, Dan was clearly trolling for a reaction and he got one. Must be bored.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well, what I said was based on experience, I mean, no one can deny that as it would be like trying to deny that your not upset over what I said. No, I won't ever try to fell a tree by the septic and the house and the neighbor's using wedges. Its all well and good, no harm, I was just messing you all in reality, yes silly. About as silly as that dude was working himself into a froth pounding them wedges while I was exhausting myself holding the 5 to 1. And Hey! If you can fell a tree with wedges, Damn, that is impressive! Really! I don't have the stomach for it.
> 
> I knew better than to come here and start messing with you ornery old loggers, just couldn't help it! All the arborists are getting used to me, they just patronize me by now. But you also have to admit the stories I told had to be amusing.


I'm not upset, it was just stupid what you said. I could give a **** about guys like you. Its for the people who read these forums that never post, but take in all that they can that I had to clear the air for. There is just no place for ankle biters like you around here.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> And I am sorry for imposing my pathetic humor on you loggers. I will go back to the arbos. and never come back.



Good. You're a cull.


----------



## IcePick (Apr 14, 2014)

slowp said:


> Well, at least he didn't call them Lumberjacks.



I know that pro fallers and loggers don't like to be called that these days, but in an historical context, I hope the word never goes away.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 14, 2014)

IcePick said:


> I know that pro fallers and loggers don't like to be called that these days, but in an historical context, I hope the word never goes away.


I get called that all the time. Even by my own family. Then I will make some sarcastic comment about how many trees I chopped that day and that my crosscut saw is at the blacksmith being worked on. It gets under my wife's skin at this point when someone asks if I am a lumberjack. Lumberjacks were some badass dudes. Especially the river pigs around here. That is some crazy **** to me. Its kind of the equivalent of calling a car a "horseless carriage" at this point though. Lumberjacks also had a lot more fun during their off season then I ever will. I'm at home taking care of the kids today and nursing a bad back. If I was a lumberjack I'd be face down in a street of mud and horse manure after blowing everything in my poke on whiskey and dancing girls last night.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

bitzer said:


> I'm not upset, it was just stupid what you said. I could give a **** about guys like you. Its for the people who read these forums that never post, but take in all that they can that I had to clear the air for. There is just no place for ankle biters like you around here.




Yer not upset? Yet yer in a forum talking about what pisses you off?

What can I say? I saw the thread and it applied to me so I added my comments. Of course I knew I would be stirring the pot - Jeez, who wants to talk to a bunch of pissed of loggers anyway?

I do! I dunno why, crazy I guess. That's what I always tell the loggers when they call me to climb the trees they can't drop. Admittedly, I am more of a top handled saw kinda guy.

I was also bored with the arbos and their whinning so I saw an open and I took the shot. I still love you both though and really, it was only a joke, no need to be offensive. Its a joke but what happened was true, everything is true.

It is fun to do a little trolling now and again, you know, to make new friends though I am done with sub-contracting for loggers at this point in my life. And its not like I am saying that I hate loggers, jeez no. Its all been a decent experience for all these years though I thought I was brutal and stupid til I met a logger.

Now before I go I just want to say not to get overly upset what I just said. It was just a joke. Its true, but still a joke. Yeah, after all these years I can say that kind of thing, I've earned it.

Also before I go I wanna say that I, personally, am not a great faller. I am scared to cut without a rope. I have good reason to be. All my notches are simple set-ups, its not as easy as it looks you know. Not only that but do respect what you guys can do with a wedge.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Good. You're a cull.



Can't leave on that note. And that is a reportable offensive post though I don't know what a cull is, don't care neither.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

IcePick said:


> I know that pro fallers and loggers don't like to be called that these days, but in an historical context, I hope the word never goes away.



I Know! If yer not a lumberjack then what's with the axe! You look it up in the dictionary - its not that vile of a definition is it?!


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2014)

And, I'm not a man or a logger. I'm the one talking about running in the video. The faller with the two shoulder pads seems to have put a curse on me. I hurt a leg--things went pop when he fell a tree uphill, onto a road, and it landed where I had been standing before I ran. I took off fast in the deep pumice and popped some things in a leg. Then there were a couple of other incidents, all coincidence, and he's a good faller and all, but there seems to be a curse. He's a preacher in a church too, so I don't know if you'd call it a curse.

There are also some aloof people called Foresters, who contribute on this forum. In ancient forester notation, you'd be a 99.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

slowp said:


> And, I'm not a man or a logger. I'm the one talking about running in the video. The faller with the two shoulder pads seems to have put a curse on me. I hurt a leg--things went pop when he fell a tree uphill, onto a road, and it landed where I had been standing before I ran. I took off fast in the deep pumice and popped some things in a leg. Then there were a couple of other incidents, all coincidence, and he's a good faller and all, but there seems to be a curse. He's a preacher in a church too, so I don't know if you'd call it a curse.
> 
> There are also some aloof people called Foresters, who contribute on this forum. In ancient forester notation, you'd be a 99.



I am not going to tell you what this sounds like to me though I will say in all the years I have been working I don't recall ever standing there, watch somebody fall a tree and then having to run... much less to seriously ask someone if I should. I am at a loss, this just don't compute. What's a 99? I am sure bound to laugh.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

No, I gotta ask: How is it the guy's fault you hurt your leg?


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## bitzer (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yer not upset? Yet yer in a forum talking about what pisses you off?
> 
> What can I say? I saw the thread and it applied to me so I added my comments. Of course I knew I would be stirring the pot - Jeez, who wants to talk to a bunch of pissed of loggers anyway?
> 
> ...


You sure are a weird ****er. Good luck doing whatever it is that you do.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

slowp said:


> Your stories aren't amusing, they are like a 12 year old boy trolling. Here's an overposted wedging video I made. It was the last tree of the day and I think the two guys were using this tree for a lesson in wedging. The tree had a lean to the paved road. The logging equipment was a half mile away--fallers work ahead of the skidding/yarding here. The guy you'll hear talking said he could probably get it off the road using his pickup. He's a retired old growth faller who was flagging traffic for them. They chose to work it around with wedges.




To painful to watch. But from the way it sounds you are only helping my plight here. I mean all that pounding and cutting and the tree falls in the wrong spot? I can't afford no crap like that. That's just not how its done!

Listen, you guys do know who I am right? Its me! Treemandan! I am sorry if you guys didn't know that. I changed my name when Gologit banned me. Well, as you can see, and not to brag but I am not easily beaten so please stop trying. Its not doing anybody any good.
I am a known thread derailer, troll and deviant for which I don't apologize. My sense of humor is to much for most intellects. That's Ok, so is the truth.

Anyway:

There have been times working with a LUMBERJACK ( not the same kind of lumberjack I am) where we have used his wedges along with my rope and truck to pull some crazy ****.

Yes I posted in this thread because I was pissed off about a certain logger and his use of wedges.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


>




I know I know, this is exactly how I feel when the wedges and axes come out.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> To painful to watch. But from the way it sounds you are only helping my plight here. I mean all that pounding and cutting and the tree falls in the wrong spot? I can't afford no crap like that. That's just not how its done!
> 
> Listen, you guys do know who I am right? Its me! Treemandan! I am sorry if you guys didn't know that. I changed my name when Gologit banned me. Well, as you can see, and not to brag but I am not easily beaten so please stop trying. Its not doing anybody any good.
> I am a known thread derailer, troll and deviant for which I don't apologize. My sense of humor is to much for most intellects. That's Ok, so is the truth.
> ...


 
The tree went where it was supposed to go, into the unit and not on the road. That IS how it is done.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

slowp said:


> The tree went where it was supposed to go, into the unit and not on the road. That IS how it is done.



Then what the hell were you talking about running and hurting yer leg ?


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Then what the hell were you talking about running and hurting yer leg ?


 
You are going on ignore now. bye bye.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 14, 2014)

Is it bad that I got the joke?

Although if you have to explain it, its not funny (the joker)


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

slowp said:


> You are going on ignore now. bye bye.



nd, I'm not a man or a logger. I'm the one talking about running in the video. The faller with the two shoulder pads seems to have put a curse on me. I hurt a leg--things went pop when he fell a tree uphill, onto a road, and it landed where I had been standing before I ran. I took off fast in the deep pumice and popped some things in a leg. Then there were a couple of other incidents, all coincidence, and he's a good faller and all, but there seems to be a curse. He's a preacher in a church too, so I don't know if you'd call it a curse.


You did post the above. But run away, its typical of people like you to do so after they opened their mouths and a bunch of hogwash came out. What I mean by people like you is that I don't take you for an actual person, I take you for an in-actual person, kinda always have. You know, the type of person not ever to actually do anything but stand and film it asking if its safe. That there is one of those non-funny jokes again except this time I think its you.

That another one of those things that pisses me off. I am glad to have these forums to vent.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Is it bad that I got the joke?
> 
> Although if you have to explain it, its not funny (the joker)



Well for starters it might be good to state exactly which joke you got... and how mad it made you.

I know its a bore to explain things to people who have selective hearing but it is fun to trap them and watch them squirm.

That's another little thing that pisses me off - people with selective hearing. Seek them out and damn them!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well for starters it might be good to state exactly which joke you got... and how mad it made you.
> 
> I know its a bore to explain things to people who have selective hearing but it is fun to trap them and watch them squirm.
> 
> That's another little thing that pisses me off - people with selective hearing. Seek them out and damn them!



Rehab didn't work for you, did it?


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 14, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well for starters it might be good to state exactly which joke you got... and how mad it made you.
> 
> I know its a bore to explain things to people who have selective hearing but it is fun to trap them and watch them squirm.
> 
> That's another little thing that pisses me off - people with selective hearing. Seek them out and damn them!



The original wedge pounding joke... just wasn't laugh out loud funny...

Now yer just being kind of a jack ass, it gets old quick. Just say'n not calling you out or anything, just saying you should know when to back down a bit. If you said some of the things you've typed in person you'd most likely be squinting through the one eye that wasn't swollen all the way shut. These old loggers are a different breed of human, don't have the time to put up with these kind of shenanigans, if everyone is laughing great, someone walks away in a huff its generally a bad idea to keep calling em names after they left. These folks aint going home to cry there going somewhere to not have to explain the fresh scabs on there knuckles.

yeah yeah the enterweb is fun, yuck yuck...

P.S. It takes quite a bit more then a few barbed words to offend me. I like to think I'm an adult now, or at least its not productive to get all mad and cranky, besides if I get mad stuff gets broken, usually stuff I have to pay to replace...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 14, 2014)

IcePick said:


> I agree, Dan was clearly trolling for a reaction and he got one. Must be bored.




Everybody is trolling for a reaction.

But also pissed off at the logger and his wedges. You have to give me that, you can't not. If you can't then its you with the problem and screw you all.

.

No this was a real thing that happened and pissed me off and I vented it in this thread titled," things that piss you off"

And people want to pass it off by saying I am bored, 12 years old, weird, and who know what else? A cull? What's next, accuse me of voting for Obama?

Fine, ban me, again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 15, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Rehab didn't work for you, did it?




Wait! You didn't think yer penny assed BS was gonna teach me a lesson did you? Dude, you and me locked in room together alone and you will be begging to get your life back and I am not even talking about lowly physical violence. You may have to resort to that to which I think is pathetic. You've already called me names to be offensive on purpose and even threatened me with violence. That's all you have, sorry to hear. You , like some others, have no other recourse but to do stuff like that. You can't carry a conversation, when something comes up you don't like to hear to shun it off to some worthless adage.

Here is an adage for you: Never give an inch!
Yeah, that's me. And I am a heated despiser of people like you. Heated being the key word. You bet!
The only way in-actual person such as yourself has a chance of beating me is by corruption. Yeah you go ahead and deny that. Same to the moderator set to ban me right now.

The thing is that I am not trying to beat you or anybody else. You just think I am. I know why you try though. Not the same reason as me. Lets not get that confused.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 15, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wait! You didn't think yer penny assed BS was gonna teach me a lesson did you? Dude, you and me locked in room together alone and you will be begging to get your life back and I am not even talking about lowly physical violence. You may have to resort to that to which I think is pathetic. You've already called me names to be offensive on purpose and even threatened me with violence. That's all you have, sorry to hear. You , like some others, have no other recourse but to do stuff like that. You can't carry a conversation, when something comes up you don't like to hear to shun it off to some worthless adage.
> 
> Here is an adage for you: Never give an inch!
> Yeah, that's me. And I am a heated despiser of people like you. Heated being the key word. You bet!
> ...




Better get yourself some help Dan. Or try rehab again. Or not...your choice entirely.


----------



## paccity (Apr 15, 2014)

things that piss me off? not some of the crap i'm hearing . it's sad. but at least most of the arborist's that i know face to face are not so arrogant . yard work is not that special . not sayin that any idiot can do it rite. but it's not rocket science. just sounds like some ones butt hurt personal agenda. it is what it is.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 15, 2014)

I've roped 'em, cabled 'em, chained 'em, pushed 'em, jacked 'em, levered 'em, knocked 'em and screwed 'em. Done all this in the woods and in the city, I've hung off buildings to take down trees, hung off of trees to work on buildings, I've worked in every kind of weather under the sun and clouds and winds up to 80mph, yet, for all that experience, I've still never figured out how being an arborist could make someone so cocky. Guess maybe I'm just a noobie and someday I'll get that god like status where I know for sure that my way is the right way.

I hit a plastic wedge with my chainsaw once too, that pissed me off.



Mr. HE


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 15, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wait! You didn't think yer penny assed BS was gonna teach me a lesson did you? Dude, you and me locked in room together alone and you will be begging to get your life back and I am not even talking about lowly physical violence. You may have to resort to that to which I think is pathetic. You've already called me names to be offensive on purpose and even threatened me with violence. That's all you have, sorry to hear. You , like some others, have no other recourse but to do stuff like that. You can't carry a conversation, when something comes up you don't like to hear to shun it off to some worthless adage.
> 
> Here is an adage for you: Never give an inch!
> Yeah, that's me. And I am a heated despiser of people like you. Heated being the key word. You bet!
> ...



Dude what is wrong with you? Alcohol, drugs, a brain injury? You make no sense at all. If it is a learning disability then let us know so we can all put you on ignore. At least that way you will at least get the sympathy and pity you so disparately desire. Now be a good boy and try to put together sentences we can understand. Thanks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 15, 2014)

What the heck is wrong with you Dan, I told you to leave this forum, you didn't listen. don't know why you're trying to get banned.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 15, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> I've roped 'em, cabled 'em, chained 'em, pushed 'em, jacked 'em, levered 'em, knocked 'em and screwed 'em. Done all this in the woods and in the city, I've hung off buildings to take down trees, hung off of trees to work on buildings, I've worked in every kind of weather under the sun and clouds and winds up to 80mph, yet, for all that experience, I've still never figured out how being an arborist could make someone so cocky. Guess maybe I'm just a noobie and someday I'll get that god like status where I know for sure that my way is the right way.
> 
> I hit a plastic wedge with my chainsaw once too, that pissed me off.
> 
> ...



Uh what er you doing screwing trees? thats kinda weird...


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 15, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Uh what er you doing screwing trees? thats kinda weird...



Rattle Wedge 







Mr. HE


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 15, 2014)

The Hel? explain please taint never seen one...


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 16, 2014)

The Rattle wedge was a big deal in Europe a few years ago. I don't know about now esp at $240.00 each. They are designed to be used by climbers. WesSpur has them.
http://www.wesspur.com/knives-axes/felling-wedges.html


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 16, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> The Hel? explain please taint never seen one...



It is a threaded wedge basically, the handle rachets and you screw them into the wood, usually a saw kerf. They are ok for climbing since you don't need to hit them with anything most of the time. I used one a little bit when I did contract climbing for a guy that owned all the latest toys. He saw one somewhere and was sure I needed it when we were blocking down big d. firs. It works, but if you are used to wedges and a short axe while climbing and blocking down evergreens it isn't faster or better, just different, might be slower in fact. A lot of the stuff I used it on was too big to be moved by just the rattle wedge, so I had to pound.



Mr. HE


----------



## Nuzzy (May 2, 2014)

Spent the morning driving around forest service roads; hopped out a few times checking out random dispersed camp sites and to let the kids play. Realized how much this pisses me off...


******** 10 yards from camp and leaving all your toilet paper and beer cans as a special prize.


----------



## slowp (May 3, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> Spent the morning driving around forest service roads; hopped out a few times checking out random dispersed camp sites and to let the kids play. Realized how much this pisses me off...
> 
> 
> ******** 10 yards from camp and leaving all your toilet paper and beer cans as a special prize.


 
Yup. The most memorable and smelly 3 bags of garbage I picked up were dirty diapers. The campers buried them, a bear or something dug them up and scattered them all over a little meadow. Icky. Very icky. 

ALWAYS look on the other side of the first log across the road that you are opening up. 

I filled up the back of my pickup with garbage from one camp. They'd left behind tents and one sleeping bag. No, they weren't coming back. The stuff had been out all winter. Some people buy cheap stuff, use it and leave it.


----------



## RandyMac (May 3, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wait! You didn't think yer penny assed BS was gonna teach me a lesson did you? Dude, you and me locked in room together alone and you will be begging to get your life back and I am not even talking about lowly physical violence. You may have to resort to that to which I think is pathetic. You've already called me names to be offensive on purpose and even threatened me with violence. That's all you have, sorry to hear. You , like some others, have no other recourse but to do stuff like that. You can't carry a conversation, when something comes up you don't like to hear to shun it off to some worthless adage.
> 
> Here is an adage for you: Never give an inch!
> Yeah, that's me. And I am a heated despiser of people like you. Heated being the key word. You bet!
> ...



there are two uses for rope in trees, tire swings and stringing up peter puffers like this one.


----------



## Hddnis (May 3, 2014)

Since this thread came up again I'm going to add ants.

I had to drop a big old pine snag that was limb weighted towards a fence. Property owner didn't care about the fence as it is coming down anyway, so that was nice, turned out to be about the only nice thing about this job.

I get up there and it is crawling with ants, not the big huge ones and not the little bity sugar ones, just normal size ants you see in the forest.

I knock off some chunks of loose bark with the bar and size up where and how to cut, it at least has a solid shell and no rot showing lower down. So I clear an area around the base for working and pick a spot with the best protection from all the hanging dead limbs. That is about time I start getting bit by the ants, just a bite here and there at first.

I put in the face, getting bit about every ten seconds now, mostly on my arms and a few on my neck.

Face is all solid wood except for one small little track of rot, cool, this thing will go where I want it if the back is decent. I bore in to establish the hinge and see what the wood is like through the core, nothing to worry about there.

The ants however are getting to be a worry, lots of bites on the neck and arms now, having to keep my focus on the top and watching what the tree is telling me. I wasn't going to walk away for some annoying ant bites, wanted to get the tree down and be done with it.

I cut the triangle for the release and start to cut away on the trigger, getting bit all the time, eyes glued to the top, ear muffs off, waiting for the tree to talk to me.

Pop! She says it's time! I kill the saw and start running like a bat outta' the hot down under.

I'm focused on covering my head and shoulders area and smacking at ants, huge crash behind me and watching bits flying in the air out of the corner of my eye tells me she's down.

Good, now I'm free to squish ants! I work on them fast and furious and within a few seconds I've thinned them out.

Was still finding ants on me an hour later.

Next day I hosed the tree down with bug killer and then I came back a day after that to buck it into firewood.

Yep, those ants kinda' pissed me off.

That was also the hardest old pine I've ever cut, that stuff was solid and dense, very little rot. Tree had a notch cut with an axe all around the base, it had been used for rigging of some sort when the property was logged, I'm wondering if the rusted away donkey engine worked off that tree way back when. I've not seen this supposed donkey engine myself, property owner said it's on the next ridge over, I might hike over at some point and see.




Mr. HE


----------



## SliverPicker (May 3, 2014)

Things that piss a fella off? How about a firewood dealer that wants 400-600 loads "...by the time the snow flies...", but hasn't purchased one stump by May 1st?


----------



## Hddnis (May 3, 2014)

SliverPicker said:


> Things that piss a fella off? How about a firewood dealer that wants 400-600 loads "...by the time the snow flies...", but hasn't purchased one stump by May 1st?



Well duh, he wants firewood, not stumps.

Sorry, couldn't help myself...


Mr. HE


----------



## SliverPicker (May 4, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## mnmdad (May 14, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Rehab didn't work for you, did it?


You are a PHUCKING IDIOT


----------



## paccity (May 14, 2014)

mnmdad said:


> You are a PHUCKING IDIOT


you forgot to look in the mirror when you typed that. get bent.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 14, 2014)

OOPSIES Somebody forgot to wear their big boy pants to the logging forum


----------



## Gologit (May 14, 2014)

No problem. He's just living proof that even people with mental illness can run a computer.


----------



## Hddnis (May 15, 2014)

Gologit said:


> No problem. He's just living proof that even people with mental illness can run a computer.




Good one! 



Mr. HE


----------



## Eccentric (May 15, 2014)

He probably wears an adult diaper so he don't have to worry 'bout anybody swiping 'his' computer at the public library.....


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2014)

Do I need to bring out the BanHammer?


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2014)

madhatte said:


> Do I need to bring out the BanHammer?


----------



## madhatte (May 15, 2014)

A month in Banned Camp should cool things off some.


----------



## JakeG (May 15, 2014)

madhatte said:


> A month in Banned Camp should cool things off some.



This post is off topic as it brings MUCH joy rather than "piss ya off"! Good job btw. 

Hitting metal three times on the same tank of fuel pisses me off.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 15, 2014)

Having the chance to bid 18 acres of ceder but being denied cause the guy wants it all done at once and not on weekends, is just irritating...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 15, 2014)

hmm, y'all think squirrel, eagle, heron soup would be good? maybe all mixed in a pot pie..........
where is spotted owl? i could get him to can this stuff.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 16, 2014)

I would can that up for ya. Sounds like an interesting mix, we like interesting around here.

Can this be revived with out the p***ing match coming back with it?

Had to dig out an old insulator yesterday. Took two chains to figure out what was going on. Finally saw enough to figure out what it was. Then cut around it and dug it out with my axe. It had to be in the only spot to back this one up.



Owl


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 16, 2014)

vacuum cleaners,,,, wots with that air vent on the hose handle??,,, i mean who actually uses it to decrease suction power ever ever


----------



## Samlock (Nov 16, 2014)

derwoodii said:


> vacuum cleaners,,,, wots with that air vent on the hose handle??,,, i mean who actually uses it to decrease suction power ever ever



I reckon it's being an emergency vent, in case a part of operator's body got 'accidentally' caught in the tube.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 16, 2014)

Spotted Owl said:


> I would can that up for ya. Sounds like an interesting mix, we like interesting around here.
> 
> Can this be revived with out the p***ing match coming back with it?
> 
> ...


hey, good to see you sir! was hopein you were still kickin.

for time being, no critters have held me up..............


----------



## Gologit (Nov 16, 2014)

Cutting out an old railroad right of way for a haul road. When they picked up the tracks and ties they left a few of those big iron spikes lying around. I didn't hit any with the saw but the local Les Schwab Tire Store definitely made more money than I did.


----------



## chucker (Nov 16, 2014)

! "a lazy azz neighbor " that wants to borrow a 20.00 bill to buy beer and drink it by him self ! knowing that I would never see it back as loaned it till next pay day.... "LAZY AZZ" not being able to split an stack a cord of wood while drinking his beer to pay off what he already owes me!! lol


----------



## Odog (Nov 16, 2014)

Cutting a path through willow, Russian olive and poison oak so I can continue drilling this deep a$$ trench and the BLM guys come over and whine that I'm screwing up pheasant habitat. What do they thinks gonna happen when I get the trench drilled and I start blasting?


----------



## chucker (Nov 16, 2014)

Odog said:


> Cutting a path through willow, Russian olive and poison oak so I can continue drilling this deep a$$ trench and the BLM guys come over and whine that I'm screwing up pheasant habitat. What do they thinks gonna happen when I get the trench drilled and I start blasting?


? you will be eating pheasant, with willow tea, Russian olives and a side dish of "POISON IVE ICE CREAM" prepared just for the members of the "BLM"... just for a guess?


----------



## Odog (Nov 16, 2014)

That would be pretty cool to give them!!


----------



## paccity (Nov 16, 2014)

ice sucks. barely drive the road.


----------

